# Blocking websites in Safari



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Does anyone know how to block specific websites in Safari.

Would like to block a certain site from anyone having access.

Thanks


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

System Preferences > Accounts > Parental Controls.
Only non-administrator accounts can be modified to limit websites.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I this is for home, and you are running a router, then set it up in the router. Most allow this level of control.

Z.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm running this at home...and do have a router. But i'm not to sure how to set this up there.

I'm going to first try what 7gabriel5elpher suggested.


----------

